# Goodbye, My Beautiful Nicky...



## Mrs. Steepie (Feb 1, 2006)

*My beautiful Nicky*

 I too had the horrible task of ending my darlings life. 
Nicky just turned 12, and over the past few months was losing weight.
His litter mate and best friend Lindsey died 2 years ago. They were 
a team. Last week when Nicky stopped eating the vet tooka blood test
and my worse fears were confirmed....kidney disease! He went 
in last Tuesday for IV (4 days), and went to pick him up Friday, he 
seemed worse. H would also drink a lot of water, could hardly stand,
and was not using the litter box to pee. In my heart of hearts I knew 
what I had to do. Saturday we took him in and vet confirmed the new blood tests had changed very little... my baby was dying a slow death
So we did the humane thing, as difficult as it was (2X in 2 years).
I cried for 3 days....
what can I say, time heals???? It doesnt help does it?????


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart is aching for you, Mrs. Steepie. This was not a joyous Christmas for you, I know. I pray that you will get comfort from knowing that God loves His little creatures, and knows every sparrow that falls. I'm sure Nicky is resting in His loving arms. God bless. Peace.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

((hugs)) I'm so sorry! I'll be praying you find some peace.
Run free at the Bridge Nicky!


----------



## fuzzyfeathers (Dec 9, 2007)

rest in peace nicky. 

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs. Steepie (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you all for your support...sometimes it is easier to relate
to strangers then your own friends and family. Even my husband 
does not really understand how hurt and devasated I stil am over 
Nicky... I know time heals all wounds, we had to put Nickys sister 
to sleep 2 years ago, and as each day went by it hurt a little less.

Thank you again!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! RIP sweet Nicky


----------

